# How to build a similar layout to another website?



## Nis350ZTT (Apr 24, 2005)

I really love the menu's at the top on hostrocket, the sounds when you hover over each item and everything. How would I go about getting the codes for the menu's? I would like to have that same top menu and even make a side menu that looks similar.


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

That's a flash menu. You can get copy of macromedia flash and spend a few months learning it, you could buy a flash template with similar design/functionality or you can search for free flash templates with navigation bars like that. As for getting the code of that particular one, you _could_ decompile the swf, but if it's a copyrighted file [as it probably is], it wouldn't be legal.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*in addition...*

if you don't have flash or don't want to use it, you could do an uglier version using javascript, which would required some amazing programming abilities, or a program such as macromedia dreamweaver to write it all for you.


----------

